# Eastern Nighttrain Wheelset?



## zx12rider (Nov 4, 2008)

Any opinions on these wheels? Thinking about picking up a set, i mostly ride park and urban. i figure if the wheels off my scrap held help, the easterns should be even better


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

What year Nighttrain are you referring to?


----------



## jmmUT (Sep 15, 2008)

My 24" 2007 has Sun Rims S-Type rims and Eastern hubs. They are likely Eastern hubs on yours which I have really liked; they spins for days and I have had no maintenance issues at all over the years. Rims are probably something else. The S-types are pretty bomber but heavy.


----------



## zx12rider (Nov 4, 2008)

gonna order the ones off Jenson with the 12t driver and 20mm thru front


----------



## East Bay Rich (Jan 24, 2004)

zx12rider said:


> gonna order the ones off Jenson with the 12t driver and 20mm thru front


don't forget- front has no braking surface or disc mounts. weight seems similar to transition revolution 32s


----------



## zx12rider (Nov 4, 2008)

East Bay Rich said:


> don't forget- front has no braking surface or disc mounts. weight seems similar to transition revolution 32s


 i know, no fronts for me anyways. To bad they dont offer shocks without tabs


----------



## Hoka Hey (Nov 10, 2010)

I have a nearly new set off of my Nightrain 2010 that I am willing to sell. 20mm front with disk brake mount and left hand drive 12mm rear. Make an offer


----------



## zx12rider (Nov 4, 2008)

Hoka Hey said:


> I have a nearly new set off of my Nightrain 2010 that I am willing to sell. 20mm front with disk brake mount and left hand drive 12mm rear. Make an offer


already ordered a set man, plus i need a 10mm rear


----------



## ksquared (Jul 30, 2011)

i dont trust eastern, bought the eastern harvester frame a couple years ago and it snapped at the DT/BB weld after just a year. maybe their mtb stuff is better but i doubt it


----------



## briantortilla (Jun 18, 2009)

I have the exact same Eastern wheelset on my 2009 nighttrain and they have held up very well. In two years of riding nearly every day I have only had to have the rear rim trued once. My only complaint is that the rear hub skips occasionally but not often enough to really bother me. Maybe once every two to three hours. They are a great buy. As for the comment above mine, Eastern's mtb stuff is much higher quality than their bmx suff. My nighttrain frame has taken quite a beating and still has no cracks or bends.


----------



## bisicklay (Jul 16, 2011)

I agree with the above tortilla: Eastern's mtb framing is cryptocrystalline solid. Though, I've never jumped their bmx--only little street stuff.


----------



## rogbie (Jun 20, 2011)

ksquared said:


> i dont trust eastern, bought the eastern harvester frame a couple years ago and it snapped at the DT/BB weld after just a year. maybe their mtb stuff is better but i doubt it


Did you try their warranty department? Most of their frames have lifetime warranties. My 2007 Nighttrain cracked where the chainstays met the wishbone and Eastern replaced in within a week. A note: the 2011 NT has a monocoque chainstay and is legit!

As for their wheels... they tend to be heavy.


----------

